# Free wheel noise?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

What is the clicking, ratchet sound my Bontrager Race X Lite wheel (hub) makes in freewheel? I would assume it’s normal except I have another bike with Shimano wheels which is entirely silent. Aside from silence being golden, is there any advantage of one over the other?

On an entirely different subject, and in the wrong forum, anyone know what gears a typical pro rides when crusing on the flats at say 20mph?


----------

